# Castration or Not?



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Has anyone left their male cockapoo un-neutered and have there been any problems because of it.
My husband has changed his mind about having our dog 'done',and I am starting to wonder if it is really necessary, but he is only 9 months and maybe things will change.Its just that he hasnt shown any interest in the 2 females in season that he has come across and he doesnt seem to have any aggression in him at all, he has been cocking his leg for a couple of months but that seems to be the only change in behaviour so far.I hate the thought of him having to go through an operation that maybe he doesnt really need.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm feeling the same way about our 8 month old boy Dexter. I'd be interested to read the advice you get x


----------



## Glendreamcockapoos (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Karen & Eddie,

The fact your dog hasn't yet shown interest in bitches who are in season is down to his age. Some dogs are quite mature at 9 months and will display interest, but you get others who are much slower to mature and I'd say your boy is one of those.

The whole neutering thing is quite controversial these days, but I prefer to assess dogs on an individual basis, making a decision based on their behaviour.
Some male dogs go through their whole life without showing any interest in mating, not all **** their legs excessively, or mount things they shouldn't. If your dogs not causing you a problem and if your concerned about neutering him, I'd maybe leave him until he's a bit older, just to see how he matures. You'll know by the time he's around 18 months what behaviours he will or won't develop. I have 4 Stud dogs here and none of them are interested in mounting bitches, unless of course they are in the peak of their season. They never mount things they shouldn't , nor do they display any aggressive tendencies towards other dogs or people. The slight problem I'd have, if they were in the house, is that they'd mark their territory and **** their leg all over the place, but if you've only one entire male then the chances of that are quite slim.

Regarding your concerns about the 'operation', anaesthetics are so advanced these days that the chances of anything untoward's happening are pretty slim, neutering is a run of the mill procedure for vets. In male dogs it's quite a simple surgical procedure and it's over with pretty quickly. (Ouch! lol)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Paul
Glendream Cockapoos.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

We have 2 dogs, 1 castrated, the other not.
Neither of them did any excessive humping ( toys, legs, whatever ! ), the only reason I had Scamp done, the younger but much bigger dog, was a concern that he might want to become more dominant over Rascal.
When Rascal was 8 mths ish he would get friendly with a soft toy, but only occasionally, so we left him to see how he matured. He has never tried to mount another dog or bitch, and I do have friends with both.
Scamp had his op at 17mths, recovered well, and has calmed down a little ( although this could be age rather than lack of testosterone . By the 2nd day he was his normal self, wanting to jump around !
They both **** their legs outside and I've never had any marking indoors. 
They both enjoy meeting other dogs, Scamp is naturally more wary but is getting better as he gets older, all dogs are different, there are no set times to have a dog castrated. If you're unsure at the moment I would wait and see how he develops. The op is far simpler than for a bitch and unless there are difficulties afterwards then the healing process is straight forward and walking etc is usually about a week to 10 days later.
Good Luck with whatever you decide !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was concerned about bithces on heat but more about other entire males being aggressive, I've met quite a few owners who shout to ask what *** your dog is as they approach saying "oh he's alright with bithces !! ". I appreciate that should nt be my problem but just thought as I had no intention of breeding may as well get it done x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My reason for having Buddy done was down to a friends dog who wasnt done .He always seemed to attract aggresive behaviour from other dogs when we would go out walking.And he would hump any dog big small male female .My aunties dog was also not done and sorry for being so graphic but as he got older his bits hung down so much he had trouble jumping over anything as they would catch (ouch) he also developed cancer.

I know not all dogs are the same and its a personal choice ,but these where my main reasons for.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Just if you decide to have the op done be reassured that it is a fairly straightforward op. Billy was a bit sleepy on the day of the op but woke up the next morning and had forgotten all about it!
As for the pros and cons for having it done, I would discuss this with your vet and then come to your own decision.
I am glad we had Billy done.
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've opted to get Obi done, he's booked in for the 1st May assuming all goes well with him in the next 2 weeks. I would have had him done earlier but he's been on medication which meant any surgery had to be delayed. 

Obi cocked his leg at around 7 months and when we are out he scents absolutely everything, even daffodils!  He has never marked in the house though, thank goodness. Over the last 2-3 months he has started to be aggressive toward younger, entire males. I now need to keep him away and ask about any dog he wants to play with. He is not aggressive in any other way. I'm hoping his castration will put a stop to this behaviour if it doesn't I won't be happy.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I had my Cairn 'Brian' done as soon as the 'offending articals' arrived. The prospect of being neutered is often just a no way for many men. My view is it was easier fot Brian to cope once the problem of hormones was removed. I may get a male partner for Hattie but he will be done as soon as possible. Just a personal choice no doubt there are some who have very devisive views on this!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I too did not get my dog done because of any behaviour ( he took off a couple of times after a bitch in season being walked around the park) but chose to get him done as other dogs do respond differently to entire males than castrated ones. He has never had any aggression issues but other dogs I look after that aten't neutered tend to attract aggressive behaviour from some dogs we met while out and about.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All dogs are different and as a dog owner plus with advice from your vet you need to make this choice.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies its really helpful, I must admit that my biggest worry is aggression from other dogs.I hope your problem with Obi is sorted after his 'op' Clare, and if it reduces the amount of marking of every vertical surface in the neighbourhood I'd book Eddie in immediately.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My view is that, especially with boy dogs, it's better to have them done if you have no intention of studding them. If you don't have them done you will always run the risk of potential unwated mating. 

We got Vincent done at 6 months, he's shown no signs of ill health and bounced back very quickly (he wore the cone of shame for about 4 days). 

Vincent doesn't mark in the house, although he is showing signs of marking when on walks, although he doesn't **** his leg!


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Ruth, Eddie only cocks when he is out and does it so much I cant believe it, he still squats in the garden and I wish he wouldnt because the grass is a mess.
When I got a male dog I thought the operation would be really really simple like my male cats but when I realised that stitches are involved and the wearing of a collar I got a bit worried because although its probably irrelevant all my female cats got out of their cones after their ops and one removed her stitches and I found it so stressful, I can just imagine Eddie doing something like that because he is so unco-operative about brushing, haircuts etc I cant imagine him keeping a cone on without a big struggle.I probably worry too much it sounds like most dogs come through with no problems.


----------

